# Three $1000 Bowfishing Tournaments...



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Who wants three chances at $1000? :shock:


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Perfect!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

When and where!!?? Problem is, I dont have an airboat. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> When and where!!?? Problem is, I dont have an airboat. :wink:


You don't need a air boat to do this. go to this website for more info

http://www.utahbowfishing.com


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I won it all last year with a pitch fork and a pair of hip boots! :mrgreen:


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I won it all last year with a pitch fork and a pair of hip boots! :mrgreen:


BWAHHHHHH...I love it!!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Is that how traditional Bow Fishing works Tex? :lol:


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

In all seriousness you don't need an airboat or even a mud motor. All of the launches that we'll be using this year are concrete so a good ol' fishing boat, canoe or kayak will work great!! (well maybe not a kayak.. :lol: )
All you need is a friend (this might be a deal breaker for some..lol),bow, line, arrow and a tub to put your fish in. It really is a great time and great for our waterways!!
I've attached a copy of our Tournament Trail flier.
Hope to see you all there...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That looks really fun. If I can jump on a boat I will do it this year. Promise. I'll look back into it in March. I gotta focus on ice fishing for a bit more.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome! i just got into bowfishing last year. i won't win, but i'll start trying to make plans to go!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> awesome! i just got into bowfishing last year. i won't win, but i'll start trying to make plans to go!


Don't count yourself short!!!  We had a group of teenagers in a canoe win a couple years ago... The cool thing about these tournaments is ANYONE can win the big fish for the day which by itself should pay right at $300 each day!!!
Here's the one that won a tournament in Idaho...
(Shot by the 2009 Utah State Bowfishing Championship Team) This fish weighted in at over 30lbs!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

So....I'm guessing no catch n release? In the big bass tourneys, you get docked ounces if your fish is dead.....do you get deductions for any fish that's still alive in this one?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> So....I'm guessing no catch n release? In the big bass tourneys, you get docked ounces if your fish is dead.....do you get deductions for any fish that's still alive in this one?


Lol..No they count either way dead or alive!!!! :evil:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

fun tourny!!

they even gave a prize for dead last....


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Darin Noorda said:


> fun tourny!!
> 
> they even gave a prize for dead last....


Noorda...you're too much!!!

You and that brother of yours need to come shoot them again this year!!!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ummm...Bowfishing..you shoot the fish with a bow...I really doubt any would be alive after you shot them...can you say..."DI DI DI" :roll:


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey I want to know a little more about the cutler marsh. I bow fish this pretty regular and want to know if you have a certain area that you have to hunt or if it’s just go where you know?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

one hunting fool said:


> Hey I want to know a little more about the cutler marsh. I bow fish this pretty regular and want to know if you have a certain area that you have to hunt or if it's just go where you know?


We're still waiting on the final word from Pacific Corp as to the boundaries. Last year we had full run of the place. Launch at Benson marina and head anywhere you wanted...
I'll post up Pacific Corps response as soon as I get it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Ummm...Bowfishing..you shoot the fish with a bow...I really doubt any would be alive after you shot them...can you say..."DI DI DI" :roll:


 :roll:

haven't shoot many with a bow have yah? Most fish you shoot usually have to be clubed in the head to finish em off. They do sometimes get off you arrow; I've shoot many with mutiple scars from being shot.

Now can you say..."DI DI DI"? :mrgreen:


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

sweet I'm in carp must die I did not know that they had a tournaments to kill carp I dont even see many people bow fishing any more.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

takem said:


> sweet I'm in carp must die I did not know that they had a tournaments to kill carp I dont even see many people bow fishing any more.


Well trust me we're out there!!!!

This sport is growing by leaps and bounds...its soooo much fun not really expensive..(unless you buy an airboat, a mud motor rig ,three bows...etc.. :lol: )
There are a lot of great people out on the marsh and above all we're helping to clean up our waterways...


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

one hunting fool said:


> Hey I want to know a little more about the cutler marsh. I bow fish this pretty regular and want to know if you have a certain area that you have to hunt or if it's just go where you know?


OHF,
I got the word from Pacific Corp this past week. The tournament boundaries for the Cutler Marsh shoot (Utah State Championship) will be all waters north of the old railroad bridge which is now a boardwalk..(the northern most boundary of the wake-less zone). Everyone will launch from Benson Marina so basically everything north of the Benson launch is open for tournament...all the way to the Idaho border.

Josh


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

my friends and I live to bowfish.

my neighbor was a world class guide and they had the only marina on the chain lakes, still do, and they sold Bear bowfishing reels in their tackle shop. I asked Simon his youngest son when the first bowfishing reels were out and he remembers his father selling them in 1952 because wach of his brothers and he got them for christmas from Dad, so he assumed that was the new item that year in the shop.

He has one still, it is a wooden slab, looks like a 1x6 tapered like the bottom of a rat board, it has two L brackets and it strapped to the bow.

my earliest bowfishing reel was bought at the blueline in 1959 and it was a round reel , metal, brown if I recall right, made by bear, the whole set up came together and had an aluminum arrow.

Simon's father like all natives of the northcountry were furious over the state stocking what was called then "black bass" and pike in teh lakes and rivers. the state claimed it was the new sportfish and would draw tourists for fishing but the locals viewed it as the death fo their livelihoods fishing, the lakes and rivers only had mackinaws (togue there) and brook trout ( specks or speckeled trout) and whitefish. the railroad stations were jammed with barrels of whitefish headed to the cities and whole communities lived in house boats to fish for them year round, raising the houseboats on stilts over the ice in winter.

anyway, the point is we started bowfishing back then for bass and pike, and brother they were tough to shoot, the bass especially.

now its gar and pike and 'trash' fish and the bass and pike are protected except in places like Vermont, where pike still are trash and have a gun season on them too.

I always wanted to bowfish bear lake as I was told years ago that it was fantastic carp bowfishing there. Maybe someday I'll make it up there. Drag Simon with me and pick up sawsman on the way and meet a bunch of you there for a days fun.

that's worth more than $1,000 to me , I know that, but I'll take the cash if they've got it!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Packbasket said:


> my friends and I live to bowfish.
> 
> my neighbor was a world class guide and they had the only marina on the chain lakes, still do, and they sold Bear bowfishing reels in their tackle shop. I asked Simon his youngest son when the first bowfishing reels were out and he remembers his father selling them in 1952 because wach of his brothers and he got them for christmas from Dad, so he assumed that was the new item that year in the shop.
> 
> ...


Man I'd love to see that wood reel...I'm sure its real cool.
Thanks for the read...Hope to see ya at the tournaments..


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

You guys that are into the bowfishing. Do you shoot with a release, gloves, or barehanded. 
The tournaments look like a blast.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

skyline11 said:


> You guys that are into the bowfishing. Do you shoot with a release, gloves, or barehanded.
> The tournaments look like a blast.


Most either shoot with gloves or barehanded...but keep in mind that there are a few that use releases...
Honestly anything goes when you're shooting fish...just remember you need to be really quick at times...

Josh


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Josh. 

How soon do you start going out after the carp?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

We'll start shooting them in mid March...Just as soon as the ice is off!!!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Btt...
These tournaments are shaping up to some of the biggest in the Western United States!!!

Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

its on my friends!!! 

TEAM RAMROD!!!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

My biggest carp last year out of Bear River Bird Refuge....18 pounds!!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I won it all last year with a pitch fork and a pair of hip boots! :mrgreen:


I choose Tex as my partner!!!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

kinda diggin up an old thread here but...

what are the boundries for the Utah Lake shoot in May? Do you have to launch at the Lincoln beach marina or is the whole lake open as long as you're back by the close time??


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

yes you must launch at lincoln beach but the whole lake is open to shoot. 

obviously the farther away from the marina you go the longer it will take to get back. every minute you are late you get deducted a fish from your pot.

take it from someone who knows!!!! YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE LATE!!! IT WILL COST YOU THE TOURNAMENT!!!

still took 2nd....but everyone knows TEAM RAMROD shot the most fish!!!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Chukars,
Ya ya...but if I would have read the rules correctly you should have been disqualified for being more than 15 minutes late... :shock: That'll teach ya...lol

Honkerfool,
The WHOLE lake is open during our tournaments...even the pieces of water that might be behind a wall of frag or a little berm can still be shot...if you can get to them...
The only real stipulation is you HAVE to launch out of Lincoln beach but from there you can go anywhere you want...You can wade and shoot, shoot from a boat as you troll or drift whatever is going to put more fish in your boat. With the change up in time scheduling this year (giving everyone an extra two hours on Saturday) it'll allow contestants the opportunity to run all the way to the north end of the lake if they want.

Man I'm pumped...We've got a pile of cash to give away along with a truck load of great prizes that will be raffled off during the Saturday night raffle.....

See ya all there!!!

Josh


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Josh Noble said:


> Chukars,
> Ya ya...but if I would have read the rules correctly you should have been disqualified for being more than 15 minutes late... :shock: That'll teach ya...lol
> 
> Honkerfool,
> ...


Thanks for the info. I was hopin that you wouldn't have to launch from there, the 'honey hole' is a long ways from there in an airboat, been in there with a Hyper drive before but couldn't getout with all the fish weight last time and spent most of the day stuck. My buddy and i have shot carp down there for years and just heard about this competition. By the looks at some of the picks we could be right up there in the runnin easy. We've slammed some that put that big fish from last year to shame!

Anyways still might come out just for the fun of it


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

honkerfool said:


> Josh Noble said:
> 
> 
> > Chukars,
> ...


Man if you know where they are that's 3/4 of the battle!!! 
$1000 is worth getting stuck for an hour right? :lol: Not to mention the big fish pot should be in the $300-$400 range per day!!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Four days and counting!!! Man I can't wait!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

and the results are???????  

wish I was home so I could have been there it sounded fun!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

did the winners shoot 400+ lbs of fish or 400+ fish?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> did the winners shoot 400+ lbs of fish or 400+ fish?


The results are posted on the website along with some photos (there will be more photos posted during the week so make sure to keep checking)...www.utahbowfishing.com

The results show numbers of fish checked in not lbs....the only fish that where weighed where the big fish. Now having said that the average size fish was roughly 7lbs and with 2229 fish checked in that equates to 15,603LBS of fish!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > did the winners shoot 400+ lbs of fish or 400+ fish?
> ...


that equates to a good start of dead carp for that lake!

Something that is in the back of my mind maybe you can answer for me. That is a lot of fish for a team of 2 guys to shoot. 400+ fish in 2 days. that's and average of 200+ a day I used to do several bass tournaments and there were always cheaters that would have friends go out in other boats and these other shooters were not in the tournament. $$ does funny things to some guys. Ive seen it happen in coyote competitions also. how do you know the two guys that entered the tournament shot all of those fish and didn't have any help from others. Do you have checks? Say you take everyone that enters the tournament and put them in a hat and draw names. this way these guys have to pair up with someone they don't know. It is a way of keeping everyone honest. Just a thought.

anyways I would never call anyone out unless I had proof. I am not calling anyone out now. it sounds like a heck of a time and I want in on the action. I just don't have a boat. If you know of anyone that needs a partner for the next competition have them send me a pm. Id like to help make a dent in the carp population. Way to much fun!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Josh Noble said:
> 
> 
> > swbuckmaster said:
> ...


SW you bring up some great points....The only way that I know that the team that shot over 400 fish actually did it was because I was in the boat!! Now aside from that we have a few under cover patrol boats that patrol the main shooting areas to simply keep honest people honest. You're dead on, money does crazy things to people..even when it's not a lot of money...We'll most likely never draw for teams as that would really turn off a lot of people including me...but what we may do is meet at a designated rest area and draw the "shoot lake" at the rest area the morning of... Ah shoot we're still way to small for something like that but next year is panning out to have some HUGE dollars so we may have to do something like that...We'll see.

Hope to see you out on the water....and I'll keep my eye out for someone that needs a partner...but surely you know someone that you could team up with that has a boat? If not there are a pile of people, some you probably know that have a boat that they would let you use...


----------

